# Performa 450



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Février 2000)

J'essaie de dépanner un Performa 450. Il refuse tous nouveaux autre système que le sien (ya presque rien dedans). Il refuse 7.0.1 téléchargé chez apple. Comment lui faire entendre raison. Existe t'il une astuce, ou un systeme espécial Performa 450.

Bien à vous !

Roland


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2000)

D'après moi le système le plus fiable sur cette machine est un 7.5.5, ou si les ressources Mémoires le permettent un 7.61.

Le 755 est disponible gratuitement et le 7.61 n'existe plus ou presque,...


----------

